# Bearding



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I never....


----------



## beemused (May 25, 2008)

Barry, When I spent some time in the southeast states they had what they called "Front porch sittin". Usually accompanied by several musical instruments and much levity. Did you hear a tiny banjo?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

beemused said:


> Barry, When I spent some time in the southeast states they had what they called "Front porch sittin". Usually accompanied by several musical instruments and much levity. Did you hear a tiny banjo?


I did hear a banjo, now that you mention it. They were playing "Dueling Banjos" so I kept my distance.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Are you sure there's bees in the OTHER hives???


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Ravenseye said:


> Are you sure there's bees in the OTHER hives???


There are bees in the other hives, but all I hear in those is a little bit of chamber music. 


For the newer folks, We're just goofing here. Bearding is normal when it gets hot. I prop lids open, make sure the entrances are clear, maybe offset an empty super that's on the hive or add another super if they're filling the existing ones quickly.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been watching my bees this is my second year had 3# package last year.It's hot bees started to do that ,thought comb is going to melt since i moved my hive from the shade so turned hose on and sent water vapor over my hives till hive was cool and all bees retuned in hive.now im better now thanksopcorn:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*bearding*

Do you have the entrance wide open?
Shade boards. You might consider putting them on for their comfort.
Ernie


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

BEES4U said:


> Do you have the entrance wide open?
> Shade boards. You might consider putting them on for their comfort.
> Ernie


Yeah, they're wide open. No reducers at all. I get this kind of activity on occassion, typically before a storm.


----------



## Kathleen (May 14, 2009)

Barry Digman said:


> I get this kind of activity on occassion, typically before a storm.


Thank you for this invaluable information. Mine just did this last weekend before a big storm.


----------

